# HID Flashlight



## Beaver_2 (Aug 28, 2009)

I'm interested in buying this flashlight.
http://cgi.ebay.com/35W-HID-XENON-F...in_0?hash=item19b5b8705c&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

It seems too cheap to be legit. What do yall think>?


----------



## Patriot (Aug 28, 2009)

It appears to be the same basic design as the Oracle 35W with some slightly different machining on the body. 

See the Oracle 35W thread, also on the first page in this HID section.


----------



## SunFire900 (Aug 28, 2009)

You just have to decide on whether you want to buy from a China based dealer or from an American dealer for a little more money.

If the light came with a defective battery....then what? Send the bad one back to China and wait for a replacement? It could take weeks.

Of course they might send one out immediately and not wait for the bad one to get to them first....who knows when you're dealing with overseas merchants. I don't like the ones that "protect" the bidders/buyers identities because you cant' read the buyers feedback.

I will say this....I have bought quite a few light related items from China on ebay and have not had any problems whatsoever. Yet.

As far as the light goes, it is probably as good as any other of its type available.


----------



## Beaver_2 (Aug 28, 2009)

SunFire900 said:


> You just have to decide on whether you want to buy from a China based dealer or from an American dealer for a little more money.
> 
> If the light came with a defective battery....then what? Send the bad one back to China and wait for a replacement? It could take weeks.
> 
> ...


 
I don't see any sellers selling in the USA for under $200. And I thought the USA folk just imported their stuff from china so they're the same product. Is that right?

Honestly guys, I don't know much about HID, I just want a really bright flashlight with the size of a 3D maglight or so. Just last weekend I went camping, and my friend brought this flashlight:
http://cgi.ebay.com/T6-1600-Lumens-...in_0?hash=item3c9bc37ec3&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

And it totally blew my Surefire 6P away! Now I know they're not comparable cause mine is smaller, but I do want something of similar brightness to the one my friend had or brighter. I was thinking of getting 2 extenders for my 6p for a 4x RCR123A setup but I can't seem to find any that can compete with my friend's flashlight.
And then I saw the 35watt HID flashlight. How bright would it be compared to my friends light? And, I hear it has adjustable beam, does that mean it has artifacts in it?
THanks again,
-BEaver


----------



## SunFire900 (Aug 28, 2009)

Beaver_2 said:


> I don't see any sellers selling in the USA for under $200. And I thought the USA folk just imported their stuff from china so they're the same product. Is that right?



Yes, that is correct. I was just saying that it is _much_ easier to deal with a reputable US dealer, if necessary, than to deal with someone on the other side of the globe. It's just personal preference.

The HID light would be quite a bit brighter than the LED, but the HID puts out gobs of spill. Holding the light in your hand pointing it forward, it will light up your feet and everything else in front of you! It's blinding to any living organism w/eyes.

You have to decide if you want a spot or flood light. Even though the HID has adjustable beam, it doesn't go from pinpoint spot to wide flood. It is a very narrow range of adjustment. It is mostly flood with decent throw. I really can't say for sure as I know nothing about the particular light you mentioned. Oh yeah, the beam would most likely be quite smooth.

Last thing is...these lights are LARGE flashlights. Like a 3D [email protected] on steroids. By no means pocketable. 

Just think carefully about what you need and not so much about what you'd like to have.


----------



## Beaver_2 (Aug 28, 2009)

SunFire900 said:


> You have to decide if you want a spot or flood light.


 
What light would you recommend that is of comparable size that has throw? I have a Cyclops Thor 10MCP, could the 35watt HID out throw that?
Also, do HID lights have start up times or something? I was reading other threads and someone seemed to mention that it had like an 8 second or something. What up with that?


----------



## CajunJosh (Aug 29, 2009)

Beaver_2 said:


> What light would you recommend that is of comparable size that has throw? I have a Cyclops Thor 10MCP, could the 35watt HID out throw that?
> Also, do HID lights have start up times or something? I was reading other threads and someone seemed to mention that it had like an 8 second or something. What up with that?



There is a warm up time with all HID ballasts from initial to full output when you turn on the light. Eight seconds is a relatively fast startup time that you see in the higher end lights like the Polarion series. With a no name brand like this you should expect start up times around 15-20 seconds.


----------



## SunFire900 (Aug 29, 2009)

CajunJosh said:


> There is a warm up time with all HID ballasts from initial to full output when you turn on the light. Eight seconds is a relatively fast startup time that you see in the higher end lights like the Polarion series. With a no name brand like this you should expect start up times around 15-20 seconds.



Please let me add that it isn't like you start off with a dim, unusable light when you turn it on. It's very usable. And once it comes up to full brightness, you will forget all about the start-up time!


----------



## Juggernaut (Aug 29, 2009)

As I stated in the Oracle thread I think these have smooth reflectors “saw a You tube video somewhere”. Which I could get this reflector “if it is smooth” for the 35 watt Oracle:thumbsup:.


----------



## Databyter (Aug 29, 2009)

It looks like a very nice light. If you do get it be sure to post a review so we can all see the quality for price.

An HID is something I haven't purchased yet, the advertised Lumens blows away even my brightest lights.


----------



## jasonck08 (Aug 30, 2009)

FYI 6000K bulb and no case included. Plus you might have to pay customs if you buy a $200 light from overseas...


----------



## Beaver_2 (Aug 30, 2009)

Juggernaut said:


> As I stated in the Oracle thread I think these have smooth reflectors “saw a You tube video somewhere”. Which I could get this reflector “if it is smooth” for the 35 watt Oracle:thumbsup:.


Does the Oracle come with a smooth reflector?



Databyter said:


> It looks like a very nice light. If you do get it be sure to post a review so we can all see the quality for price.


I will most definately. 


jasonck08 said:


> FYI 6000K bulb and no case included. Plus you might have to pay customs if you buy a $200 light from overseas...



The page said 5000-6000K, is that bad thing? Sorry, I'm a neophyte some of these flashlight terms and such. I paid $160 for the light, $30, for shipping, $8.00 more for insurance. Minus $16.00 from Bing Cashback. The total was about $180.00.
I'd consider the ORacle, but I can't even find where to buy one. I thought ORacles were just the same MAde in China stuff anyways.


----------



## Patriot (Aug 30, 2009)

Beaver_2 said:


> Does the Oracle come with a smooth reflector?




It comes with an orange peel reflector.




> I'd consider the ORacle, but I can't even find where to buy one.


http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?t=197963




> I thought ORacles were just the same MAde in China stuff anyways.


It is from China but..........please read posts #3 and #5


----------



## Beaver_2 (Aug 30, 2009)

Patriot said:


> It comes with an orange peel reflector.



What is the orange peel reflector and how do you know it doesn't come with the one from Hong Kong. 

From the site you mentioned, it would cost me $250 for the dual mode with shipping. That's essentialy $70.00 more to buy pretty much the same product with a case from the US.


----------



## SunFire900 (Aug 30, 2009)

Beaver_2 said:


> What is the orange peel reflector and how do you know it doesn't come with the one from Hong Kong.
> 
> From the site you mentioned, it would cost me $250 for the dual mode with shipping. That's essentialy $70.00 more to buy pretty much the same product with a case from the US.



"Orange peel" means that the reflector, though highly polished, has a surface texture resembling an orange peel. It smoothes out the lights beam and thus reduces artifacts. This is good except that it also _reduces_ throw. Personally, I would like to have both reflectors for my Oracle 35w. That way I'd know what the differences are. Can't seem to find one anywhere. If I were to guess, I'd say that your light will have a OP surface reflector and not a smooth one. I really don't know. Let us know when you get it.

Pretty much.
It really isn't always about saving a buck. Just personal preference.


----------



## Beaver_2 (Aug 30, 2009)

SunFire900 said:


> Pretty much.
> It really isn't always about saving a buck. Just personal preference.



I'd pay 25% more for made in the USA. But seeing that it was just the same product imported with a case I didn't see much value in it except for the seller. But I didn't think that was worth the price increase. Espacially when I was curious to as how the products would compare since no one's bought from ebay before.


----------



## Juggernaut (Sep 2, 2009)

I just searched You tube for a couple of minuets and I just can’t find that video were they show the light and it looks like it has a smooth reflector. However most of the other 35 watt HID videos “assumed to be of the EBay light since the word Oracle is no were to be found and they are all referred to as (Xenon 35watt)” as you can see in these two videos the main beam is very focused “I can’t get anything like this, let alone see it on camera:shakehead” and there are visible artifacts. The heavy Orange peel reflectors on the Oracles eliminates any and all Artifacts “at least on my sample” while I can’t get such a good throwing beam as demonstrated in these videos “possibly” helped by the smooth reflector if these light have them. Still not sure:thinking:. 

You can see the artifacts on the wall and at the distance of the house, with my light I can just make out the difference between the cornea of the beam and the hot spot, while the hot spot in this video is very small and intense. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EryDEv4NG3Y&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mfD6bagl-48&feature=related


----------



## jankj (Sep 3, 2009)

Beaver_2 said:


> I'd pay 25% more for made in the USA. But seeing that it was just the same product imported with a case I didn't see much value in it except for the seller..



Just one quick observation: You take your risks about this light being the same light at all. Counterfeit china-production is very common. Sometimes it is the same light, made in the exact same factory but unbranded and with cheaper cardbox, which makes it a good buy in deed. Sometimes it is a cheap knock-off made as cheap as possible in another factory. Hard to tell the difference before buying, I think...


----------



## LOUSYGREATWALLGM (Sep 3, 2009)

Juggernaut said:


> I just searched You tube for a couple of minuets and I just can’t find that video were they show the light and it looks like it has a smooth reflector. However most of the other 35 watt HID videos “assumed to be of the EBay light since the word Oracle is no were to be found and they are all referred to as (Xenon 35watt)” as you can see in these two videos the main beam is very focused “I can’t get anything like this, let alone see it on camera:shakehead” and there are visible artifacts. The heavy Orange peel reflectors on the Oracles eliminates any and all Artifacts “at least on my sample” while I can’t get such a good throwing beam as demonstrated in these videos “possibly” helped by the smooth reflector if these light have them. Still not sure:thinking:.
> 
> You can see the artifacts on the wall and at the distance of the house, with my light I can just make out the difference between the cornea of the beam and the hot spot, while the hot spot in this video is very small and intense.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EryDEv4NG3Y&feature=related
> ...


+1
Hope someone can explain how the beam on this videos looks very intense


----------



## LOUSYGREATWALLGM (Sep 3, 2009)

Beaver_2 said:


> I'm interested in buying this flashlight.
> http://cgi.ebay.com/35W-HID-XENON-F...in_0?hash=item19b5b8705c&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14
> 
> It seems too cheap to be legit. What do yall think>?


Hi Beaver, I manage to find a video of the light you were asking about. Here you will have a better idea how much can this HID do over the LED flashlights you saw before.


----------



## Beaver_2 (Sep 3, 2009)

Juggernaut said:


> I just searched You tube for a couple of minuets and I just can’t find that video were they show the light and it looks like it has a smooth reflector. However most of the other 35 watt HID videos “assumed to be of the EBay light since the word Oracle is no were to be found and they are all referred to as (Xenon 35watt)” as you can see in these two videos the main beam is very focused “I can’t get anything like this, let alone see it on camera:shakehead” and there are visible artifacts. The heavy Orange peel reflectors on the Oracles eliminates any and all Artifacts “at least on my sample” while I can’t get such a good throwing beam as demonstrated in these videos “possibly” helped by the smooth reflector if these light have them. Still not sure:thinking:.
> 
> You can see the artifacts on the wall and at the distance of the house, with my light I can just make out the difference between the cornea of the beam and the hot spot, while the hot spot in this video is very small and intense.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EryDEv4NG3Y&feature=related
> ...


 Thanks, wow, I don't know if I want the extra tight beam or the smoothness. I guess I'll just let my light decide when it gets here.


jankj said:


> Just one quick observation: You take your risks about this light being the same light at all. Counterfeit china-production is very common. Sometimes it is the same light, made in the exact same factory but unbranded and with cheaper cardbox, which makes it a good buy in deed. Sometimes it is a cheap knock-off made as cheap as possible in another factory. Hard to tell the difference before buying, I think...


Well the guy had really good feeback. And had quite a lot of lights sold in his history with satisfied customers. Is there any way I can tell once I receive it? I should get it this weekend or Monday.



LOUSYGREATWALLGM said:


> Hi Beaver, I manage to find a video of the light you were asking about. Here you will have a better idea how much can this HID do over the LED flashlights you saw before.


 
Where is the link?

Thanks again guys, I'll be sure to post up videos and pictures and a review when it arrives.


----------



## LOUSYGREATWALLGM (Sep 3, 2009)

I can't believe I forgot to paste the link. Here it is http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rptuhlo-icY&NR=1


----------



## 09speed3 (Sep 4, 2009)

Hey I was told to come here from the laser pointer forums. I have a tactical 35w hid flashlight forsale that I used only a couple of times. I figured beaver or someone might want it. 

Here is my post. 

http://laserpointerforums.com/f39/f...-dilda-olike-200mw-green-rpl-laser-43296.html


----------



## 09speed3 (Sep 4, 2009)

Also if this helps I purchased this from Jason (tactical HId) on the laser pointer forums if Anyone would like detailed pictures or a video of the light please let me know. Also I am open to all reasonable offers since I am in need of money.


----------



## Beaver_2 (Sep 4, 2009)

09speed3 said:


> Also if this helps I purchased this from Jason on the laser pointer forums if Anyone would like detailed pictures or a video of the light please let me know. Also I am open to all reasonable offers since I am in need of money.


 
I would recommend going over the marketplace side of the website.
http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/forumdisplay.php?f=123
There is the want to sell thread.
Make post about it. In the title include the item and the price shipped. If you have multible items, I would make a thread for each one. 
Welcome to CPF by the way. :welcome:


----------



## Beaver_2 (Sep 4, 2009)

LOUSYGREATWALLGM said:


> I can't believe I forgot to paste the link. Here it is http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rptuhlo-icY&NR=1


 
Thanks, from the looks of it. I think the beam there was quite smooth. Probably an orange peel reflector, right?
I should get my HID in today. I'm excited!:twothumbs


----------



## Beaver_2 (Sep 4, 2009)

Aww man. I live in a rural area, so DHL first delivers to my post office and then USPS gives it to me. However, because of labor day weekend, my post office closed at 12PM. The DHL guy couldn't deliver my flashlight to them. So now he won't be able to get it to them until Tuesday.:mecry:


----------



## Beaver_2 (Sep 9, 2009)

WEll guys I got it yesterday. I'm now selling it in this thread:
http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?p=2353749#post2353749

Here are some pictures of it:
http://cid-86f0ffcd5c0942a6.skydriv...light/DSC01184.jpg#resId/86F0FFCD5C0942A6!410

I was looking for a good camping light, I thought it was about the size of 3D mag, but instead its a lot bigger as you can see in the pictures.

I can't use it at home, cause I already have a Thor 10 MCP spotlight. IT was interesting comparing the HID and the 100 watt halogen spotlight. I think the HID has slightly more overal lumens, but the spotlight can out throw it. But not by that much, but it still can. I'll take some beamshots if yall want me too. 

You were right about the Chinese dealer, the DHL delivery man came and said is this 163 xxx xxx road? I was like no, its 165. Then he looked at the box again and said, Oh I guess that is a 5. The box was in my name too so I knew it was mine. But it just makes shutter to think that my $200 flashlight nearly got delivered to my neighbor and I would have no idea where it was.  Just because the Chinese guy could barely write my address. If I hadn't been there it probably would have been delivered to my neighbor. 

If yall have any questions about the light please let me know, as its probably going to sell pretty soon.


----------



## LOUSYGREATWALLGM (Sep 9, 2009)

Sorry to know that Beaver_2. How about the reflector, did you check?


----------



## Beaver_2 (Sep 9, 2009)

Oh yeah, the reflector is smooth. Surprisingly, it doesn't have hardly any artifacts in the beam. Mainly in the spill you see artifacts, not much in the center though. 
Another thing I didn't like about was that the the metal didn't quite feel that tough. It just feels a lot weaker than when I hold my 6P. 
I suppose they made it that way so it would be light. I most admit, for such a large flashlight, it really isn't that heavy at all.


----------



## LOUSYGREATWALLGM (Sep 9, 2009)

Agreed the weight isn't bad given the size. Glad to know the reflector is smooth :thumbsup: care to take a pic on the reflector? I need a smooth reflector for my light :candle:


----------



## Kango (Sep 9, 2009)

Hello. I should be getting this light also soon.. its in transit.

Hey lousy and beaver... how did you guys like the lights? I cant wait till get it .... so much that I been doing all sorts of research on it while I'm waiting.

I have Fenix P3d Q5 and Olight Triton M30 700lm right now. How much brighter is this HID compared to those LEDs?

By the way... just for your information... 

That light is called TeKing X1 from China.


----------



## LOUSYGREATWALLGM (Sep 10, 2009)

Kango said:


> Hello. I should be getting this light also soon.. its in transit.
> 
> Hey lousy and beaver... how did you guys like the lights? I cant wait till get it .... so much that I been doing all sorts of research on it while I'm waiting.
> 
> ...


It was my first HID flashlight so I'm totally blown away when I first turned it on :twothumbs
Even at this stage with more experience and knowledge on HID lights I still consider this light as a good performer. You wont regret with this Kango :thumbsup:

You might want to check this thread while waiting for your light https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/224303


----------



## SunFire900 (Sep 10, 2009)

Hey Beaver, could you do me a quick favor? Could you please check and let me know the diameter of the smooth reflector in your light?

I am curious to see if it is the same diameter as my Oracle 35w. In pictures, the head of your light looks smaller than the Oracle, but it may be an illusion.

Like LGW, I would someday like to be able to get one of the smooth reflectors, just to see how it would improve the throw (even though I bought the light for flood more than for throw).

BTW, sorry the light didn't work out for you as a camp light. A 24w would be a lot easier to handle. Good luck.


----------



## Beaver_2 (Sep 10, 2009)

I uploaded some pics of the reflector guys. 
http://cid-86f0ffcd5c0942a6.skydriv...light/DSC01194.JPG#resId/86F0FFCD5C0942A6!415

The diameter is about 7.5 cm or 3 inches. As you can see in the pictures. IF you have any other questions please let me know. 

I don't regret buying the light, I was considering upgrading my thor to a 35 watt HID, now I know its not much of a brightness upgrade at all. If any. Though it would tripple the run time. 

Do 24 watt HIDs have the same start up?


----------



## SunFire900 (Sep 10, 2009)

Please measure the diameter of the reflector on the inside of the bezel and not the outside. Measure in cm/mm if possible. I should have mentioned this in my previous post...sorry.

Mine (Oracle) measures exactly 7cm on the inside of the bezel.

I can't say about the start up sequence of the 24w as I don't own one (yet). I would guess that it is similar.


----------



## mknewman (Sep 10, 2009)

This is my favorite HID flashlight video on Youtube. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=79Aw8nH9IrM


----------



## Patriot (Sep 11, 2009)

mknewman said:


> This is my favorite HID flashlight video on Youtube. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=79Aw8nH9IrM




That happens to be an incandescent custom made by one of CPF's very own builders,cmacclel The formula is commonly referred to as a MaxBlaster or Mag623.

Here is a list of other powerful incan mods that member Lux Luthor as assembled. 

Again, not HID or spotlights but you might enjoy some reading over in the incan forum since you like the video you posted. It has made rounds here many times in the past.


----------



## Beaver_2 (Sep 11, 2009)

HOLY MACRO!! 
That light is amazing. It could double as a fire starter on a camping trip. 
Where can I get one and how much does it cost? If I have to build it myself, what's the cheapest solution for a fire starter flashlight?
Wow, I'm still getting over it. That's just amazing!

I went to your links but I didn't see any guides on how to build it or where to get one from.

Thanks,
-Beaver


----------



## Patriot (Sep 11, 2009)

See my links Beaver. They answer your questions or point you toward information which leads to specifics about this light and others, all of which are in the "Incandescent" section of the forums.


----------



## Beaver_2 (Sep 11, 2009)

I took the reflector out and it measured 7.5 cm. Strange. What do you man by inside the relector? I took the reflector out and just measure the diamete. 

Patriot, the links don't show me anywhere of a person selling one, or a guide to build one. I found a few things on people selling them on the search but they're sold now.


----------



## Patriot (Sep 11, 2009)

Beaver_2 said:


> Patriot, the links don't show me anywhere of a person selling one, or a guide to build one. I found a few things on people selling them on the search but they're sold now.




They're sold because it's not a regular production item obviously. Mac or other builders sometimes make them in small batches and so they become available at such time. You can post your questions over in the Mac's customs section of the forum, search the B/S/T customs section, or post a wanted thread there as well. In the meantime here is some additional info found under the search function.


Mag623

Mac's Torch

How to build a 623



Hope that helps some. :wave:


----------



## Beaver_2 (Sep 11, 2009)

Okay wow! 
Thanks a ton. What's the run time of the 150 watt vs. the 100 watt bulb?


----------



## dudemar (Sep 11, 2009)

Beaver 2,

Since you're already selling your light, it's a moot point but thought this was worth mentioning anyways.

When you buy a light from China, it's going to be a huge problem shipping it back for warranty if something goes wrong with your light. You'll end up paying for shipping, so that $70 savings suddenly doesn't look so good.

That's the benefit of buying from a US dealer. That way if any issues arise you can just send it back. I heard Oracle has great service, so it's hard to go wrong there.


----------



## Patriot (Sep 11, 2009)

He already purchased it and is now selling in for something smaller. I'd purchase is myself if it wern't for the very point that you make dudemar. The lack of domestic support is big negative for most people. Hopefully more people in the future will recognize the benefits of purchasing from dealers involved with our community.


----------



## Beaver_2 (Sep 11, 2009)

Does anyone know the runtime of the mag 2d mod


----------



## Beaver_2 (Sep 11, 2009)

Here's my current build:
$55 + shipping for Tri-bore mag from CPF member
$8.50 for 150watt 64633 bulb 
$15 for *Mag C/D High Temp Socket kits from Kia*
$68 for *15.6V (13 cells) *
$25 charger 

I can't find a place for the reflector and glass. And the Kia's website to building the socket is down.


----------



## Patriot (Sep 11, 2009)

You'll need a switch too. 

The 2D size version runs pretty well for 10-12 one-minute bursts. You can usually get more out of it than that but best color and brightness are less than 10 minutes, though you shouldn't run it more than about a minute or two at a time. 

Even though it's your own thread, it wouldn't make much sense to continue the 623 topic here, I don't think. Might as well pick it up over in an existing incan thread Beaver.


----------



## Beaver_2 (Sep 11, 2009)

Now that you say that, the flashlight seems to be more and more of just show off flashlight than having any real use. Other than being able to start fires and possibly cook some eggs on the lens. 

Are there any other really bright flashlights that actually can be used without always have to worry about how much time you can run it and such?


----------



## SunFire900 (Sep 11, 2009)

Beaver,
Thanks for the reflector measurement! I really appreciate it. Now I at least know what to look for, though I may never find it.


----------



## Patriot (Sep 12, 2009)

> =*Beaver*_2;3082623
> Are there any other really bright flashlights that actually can be used without always have to worry about how much time you can run it and such?


HID is really your best bet for a lot of light at extended run-times. Incan by nature converts something like 90-95% of it's energy into heat with the remaining percentage being converted to light. Not very efficient but they have their place regardless. 

The mag85 can be run continuously without worry, as well as a few other formulas in the 1000-2000 lumen range.


----------



## Beaver_2 (Sep 12, 2009)

Can the mag85 be used as a fire starter?

Also, is there an LED drop in for he MAg 623?

That way I could actually use it as flashlgiht, and then when I need to, I can drop the 10 minute bulb in.


----------

